# Well you wanted Black and Whites...



## Orgnoi1 (Apr 23, 2007)

"Hungry?"


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 23, 2007)

HOly wow great shot.


----------



## StreetShark (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice shot! My eyes keep going to the windows and I can almost see something in one lol.


----------



## jimiismydaddy (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice color


----------



## IrishDame (Apr 24, 2007)

nice. awesome shot!


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## ShootHoops (Apr 24, 2007)

Great shot.


----------



## DRodgers (Apr 24, 2007)

great image good use of the sign and road to draw you in.


----------

